# How do I set the tension on an SWF 1501?



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Does anyone know how to set the thread tension on an SWF embroidery machine? I was trying to do it without instruction and I think I've just made it worse. I have a project that needs to get done tonight, so if anyone can help, it would be great. 

I have an SWF 1501T.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

You had any luck with this yet?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

20080716245 | Top Tension knob too loose or too tight - H Test | General Machine Service FAQ's


----------



## pgconversion (Apr 24, 2009)

[media]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5346201967329433674[/media]


----------

